# British Lions Tour 2009



## martin907 (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi,

Myself and a group of 9 friends will be visiting SA for the Lions tour later this year. We have flights and accommodation sorted but no tickets for the games. Are there any reputable companies/individuals who would be able to get match tickets for the 3 tests at reasonable prices. Tickets are available in the UK from the official tour companies who include them as part of their very expensive packages or from (tout!) companies who are selling them at over £300 per game but including some hospitality (a burger and a beer).

We were going to wait until we got to SA as our experience from our visit to NZ for the last tour, was that despite being told no tickets were available, they were being sold outside the ground for face value by touts who had bought too many

.


----------



## brophys (Jan 30, 2009)

Martin,
I think you will find it is the british and Irish Lions


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Dont forget to check wether they are still wet from the printing.


----------



## martin907 (Feb 8, 2009)

brophys said:


> Martin,
> I think you will find it is the british and Irish Lions


Whoops! sorry, suitably chastised.


----------



## andy_r_scotty (Mar 30, 2009)

I have been living in SA for 3 years now (originally from the UK) and am selling tickets to the final deciding test but not cheaply I am afraid. If you have no joy elsewhere, give me a shout. I am looking for a minimum GBP250 per ticket and have 6 to give away - 3 alongside (East stand) 30m out from try line and 6 top tier behind the posts (North stand). If you took 6, I would take GBP1300 but just so you know I am advertising elsewhere so I may not have 6 left for you if you do not reply quickly enough.


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

andy_r_scotty said:


> I have been living in SA for 3 years now (originally from the UK) and am selling tickets to the final deciding test but not cheaply I am afraid. If you have no joy elsewhere, give me a shout. I am looking for a minimum GBP250 per ticket and have 6 to give away - 3 alongside (East stand) 30m out from try line and 6 top tier behind the posts (North stand). If you took 6, I would take GBP1300 but just so you know I am advertising elsewhere so I may not have 6 left for you if you do not reply quickly enough.



Another ripoff merchant raises his ugly head!


----------



## andy_r_scotty (Mar 30, 2009)

Business is business amigo. Now away and dance some flamenco in front of the bulls and stop wasting my time.


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

andy_r_scotty said:


> Business is business amigo. Now away and dance some flamenco in front of the bulls and stop wasting my time.


Business is business, I agree. But a ripoff is still a ripoff! What do you do when not touting? Mug old grannies? Are you a Nigerian email scammer?


----------



## martin907 (Feb 8, 2009)

andy_r_scotty said:


> I have been living in SA for 3 years now (originally from the UK) and am selling tickets to the final deciding test but not cheaply I am afraid. If you have no joy elsewhere, give me a shout. I am looking for a minimum GBP250 per ticket and have 6 to give away - 3 alongside (East stand) 30m out from try line and 6 top tier behind the posts (North stand). If you took 6, I would take GBP1300 but just so you know I am advertising elsewhere so I may not have 6 left for you if you do not reply quickly enough.


Thanks but no thanks. I have already got hold of 8 tickets for the 3rd test at face value.

I will wait until I get there to try and source tickets for the other tests. If it is anything like the situation in New Zealand 4 years ago there will be loads available, the touts there caught a cold and were releasing them for less than face value.

I don't think those of you who have bought tickets hoping top make a quick buck realise how badly the recession has hit here with many people cancelling their trips, there won't be as many Lions supporters coming as you may have hoped for.


----------



## IrishLion (Apr 24, 2009)

*Lions Tickets*



martin907 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Myself and a group of 9 friends will be visiting SA for the Lions tour later this year. We have flights and accommodation sorted but no tickets for the games. Are there any reputable companies/individuals who would be able to get match tickets for the 3 tests at reasonable prices. Tickets are available in the UK from the official tour companies who include them as part of their very expensive packages or from (tout!) companies who are selling them at over £300 per game but including some hospitality (a burger and a beer).
> 
> ...


Hey martin! I have been in SA since february and am here until the end of august so I too have been looking at buying tickets. However, it is very expensive for the local market to get tickets here so I wouldnt advise waiting unti lyou got here to buy tickets.
Like you say most companies are only selling tickets as part of a package.  So far the best I have found is match tickets with 2or 3 nights accommodation for around 375 pounds, faceafrica. 
Have you found any cheaper?!


----------



## steveh (Apr 30, 2009)

I've been looking too and on another message board someone posted me a private massage wit these details! 
If you pm me I will send you the details


----------

